# Humphrey's Smokers



## BoudreauxBBQ (Jan 25, 2022)

I am looking at Humphrey's Smoker... However, has anyone loaded these in the back of the truck?  I am putting a winch in the bed and loading up on a ramp.  Just curious if anyone has had any luck loading these in a truck bed?  If so, what did you do / recommend?

I was looking at the G2 Fatboy, but after much research, decided on the Humphreys Qube'd Box.


----------



## DougE (Jan 25, 2022)

Easiest way to move anything with much weight to it is on a utility trailer that has a ramp. If you don't own one and can't borrow one, they're  cheap to rent.


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 25, 2022)

^^^^^this. Would be sooo much easier to load /unload than a truck bed.
I believe Lowe's and maybe Uhaul has them for rent.


----------



## DougE (Jan 25, 2022)

912smoker said:


> ^^^^^this. Would be sooo much easier to load /unload than a truck bed.
> I believe Lowe's and maybe Uhaul has them for rent.


Tractor Supply here has one they rent out, too.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 25, 2022)

I'm gonna 3rd the trailer idea...  What happens when the ramp in the truck slips out ?? Can't imagine the damage to the truck AND the smoker ...


----------



## DougE (Jan 25, 2022)

The only way I'd haul something like that in a pickup is if they could load me up with a fork lift on their end, and I had a tractor with a front end loader on my end to unload it. I don't have a loader on my tractor, but I got friends.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 25, 2022)

Have a Qube'd Pint we load up a ramp/door into a trailer with a winch for competitions. 
If this is just to get it home, personally I would take out(off) the grates, firebox and doors, and with a few peoples help load it in the pickup bed on its back on a thick moving blanket. Safest way to transport in my opinion.


----------



## golfpro2301 (Jan 25, 2022)

I loaded pitmaker vault into back of F250 few times and it is 1000 lbs. strapped it to a dolly and laid it down with a buddy then Winched up ramp into truck. Do it in reverse to get out. Was really easy


----------



## mj1angier (Jan 26, 2022)

So these work for up to 400 lbs. I use on to load my genny in my old truck and to load deer into SXS

Game hoist


----------

